# RIU terms and rules



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 5, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/help/terms
"The providers ("we", "us", "our") of the service provided by this web site ("Service") are not responsible for any user-generated content and accounts ("Content"). Content submitted express the views of their author only.

You agree to not use the Service to submit or link to any Content which is defamatory, abusive, hateful, threatening, spam or spam-like, likely to offend, contains adult or objectionable content, contains personal information of others, risks copyright infringement, encourages unlawful activity, or otherwise violates any laws.

All Content you submit or upload may be reviewed by staff members. All Content you submit or upload may be sent to third-party verification services (including, but not limited to, spam prevention services). Do not submit any Content that you consider to be private or confidential.

We reserve the rights to remove or modify any Content submitted for any reason without explanation. Requests for Content to be removed or modified will be undertaken only at our discretion. We reserve the right to take action against any account with the Service at any time.

You are granting us with a non-exclusive, permanent, irrevocable, unlimited license to use, publish, or re-publish your Content in connection with the Service. You retain copyright over the Content.

These terms may be changed at any time without notice.

If you do not agree with these terms, please do not register or use this Service. If you wish to close your account, please contact us."



Pretty much there are no rules but we'll make them up as we go and only enforce whatever we wanna enforce. Things such as "I just masturbated" and "the dick sucking thread" perfectly ok, but "where do you jizz" is not ok. Digging up someones personal information and blasting all over a the forum is ok, but pictures of sex toys are not ok. Some people can be banned for disagreeing with the admins political views but spamming us everyday with useless drivel is ok. Making a thread about another member is only ok if your one of the un-bannable members. I'm just trying to figure out the rules so I can play within them.


----------



## dluck (Dec 5, 2014)

I missed that one part..I may need to close my account !


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 5, 2014)

does this offend anyone?


----------



## bradburry (Dec 5, 2014)

I am an alien


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 5, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> does this offend anyone?


I guess since they remove the cows penis it's all good. Pretty much depends on the mod's mood tho.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 5, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I guess since they remove the cows penis it's all good. Pretty much depends on the mod's mood tho.


No animal penis is ok, rubber penis is not ok


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 5, 2014)

Riu is a joke... One of the biggest growing sites in the world and I'm a notable member..If I never post again in 3 years I will be tied for 1st place for most points..no one's beating me unless they get a tattoo and there not tytheguy! Jjs beating me and he definitely should be one day i hope to grow as good as he does..but even if i dont ill still be tied with him for most points in three years..Im Top Ten in likes...what was this thread about again? I lost myself when i started bragging! ..



Edit! If it was up to me the notable members would all be the most skilled growers..many of them would be from the outdoor section thats where it's at if you're trying to learn how to grow! I would be no where on that list!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 5, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Riu is a joke... ...what was this thread about again? ..


Just trying to figure out the rules so we can play within them. It seems the rules change with the mood of the internet police.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Skuxx (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 5, 2014)

Skuxx said:


>


do people have those for pets? I want one


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 5, 2014)

dluck said:


> I missed that one part..I may need to close my account !


You sell your soul when you log in Thankfully I dont have one. plus...dont you dare!!!


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 5, 2014)

So.. where do u jizz??


----------



## mudballs (Dec 5, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/help/terms
> "The providers ("we", "us", "our") of the service provided by this web site ("Service") are not responsible for any user-generated content and accounts ("Content"). Content submitted express the views of their author only.
> 
> You agree to not use the Service to submit or link to any Content which is defamatory, abusive, hateful, threatening, spam or spam-like, likely to offend, contains adult or objectionable content, contains personal information of others, risks copyright infringement, encourages unlawful activity, or otherwise violates any laws.
> ...


that's what it means to be 'privately owned' like a company. i hire and fire whoever the fuk i want whenever i want for whatever fkn reason i want and i answer to no-one. real world sux huh?

jelly?


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 5, 2014)

It seems kinda weird that bbc was just left within a thread the other day.....


----------



## Magic Mike (Dec 5, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> No animal penis is ok, rubber penis is not ok


 no animal penis is not ok I had giraffe penis deleted in mr shaggy's thread


----------



## Magic Mike (Dec 5, 2014)

Skuxx said:


>


 I like that thing too whatever it is that thing is creepy


----------



## Sativied (Dec 5, 2014)

It's ok to talk about where you jizz as long as it's about on the plant vs in the soil and only in the serious forums: https://www.rollitup.org/t/no-increased-yield-using-seimen-help.692958/


----------



## Wilksey (Dec 5, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> does this offend anyone?



Absolutely!

I am offended that one of those delicious looking bastards are not cut up and cooking on my grill!!!!


----------



## Magic Mike (Dec 5, 2014)

Diabolical666 said:


> do people have those for pets? I want one


 somebody just told that thing is called a sloth.


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Sativied (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 5, 2014)

WHATFG said:


> It seems kinda weird that bbc was just left within a thread the other day.....


I know, that's cause no one snitched on it, but it's gone now


----------



## Garden Boss (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 5, 2014)

hellmutt bones said:


> So.. where do u jizz??


Mouth, ass, paper towel, or hand towel, never never never in a vagina, that's how baby moma's are made.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 5, 2014)

mudballs said:


> that's what it means to be 'privately owned' like a company. i hire and fire whoever the fuk i want whenever i want for whatever fkn reason i want and i answer to no-one. real world sux huh?
> 
> jelly?


No, my real world is pretty fucking awesome. Life is what you make it brah.

It seems a few people have noticed the same things that I have and I wanted to clear things up a little bit because the actual rules are terribly written and pretty much complete bullshit. I've got no problem playing within the rules, but I (we) need to know what those are.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 5, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Mouth, ass, paper towel, or hand towel, never never never in a vagina, that's how baby moma's are made.


 you've got pretty good aim to shoot it into your own mouth.. don't you hate it when it goes up your nose by mistake..
err, look, a duck..


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 5, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> you've got pretty good aim to shoot it into your own mouth.. don't you hate it when it goes up your nose by mistake..
> err, look, a duck..


lmao, yeah it's hard to get it in my ass too


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 5, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> lmao, yeah it's hard to get it in my ass too


Dude we've all left trace amounts of seminal fluid in your bowels.


----------



## dluck (Dec 6, 2014)

Diabolical666 said:


> You sell your soul when you log in Thankfully I dont have one. plus...dont you dare!!!


Well I just logged in to do that very thing but since you put that way I'll stay a bit


----------



## Growan (Dec 11, 2014)

"The providers ("we", "us", "our") of the service provided by this web site ("Service") are not responsible for any user-generated content and accounts ("Content"). Content submitted express the views of their author only.

You agree to not use the Service to submit or link to any Content which is defamatory, abusive, hateful, threatening, spam or spam-like, likely to offend, contains adult or objectionable content, contains personal information of others, risks copyright infringement, encourages unlawful activity, or otherwise violates any laws.

All Content you submit or upload may be reviewed by staff members. All Content you submit or upload may be sent to third-party verification services (including, but not limited to, spam prevention services). Do not submit any Content that you consider to be private or confidential.

We reserve the rights to remove or modify any Content submitted for any reason without explanation. Requests for Content to be removed or modified will be undertaken only at our discretion. We reserve the right to take action against any account with the Service at any time.

You are granting us with a non-exclusive, permanent, irrevocable, unlimited license to use, publish, or re-publish your Content in connection with the Service. You retain copyright over the Content.

These terms may be changed at any time without notice.

If you do not agree with these terms, please do not register or use this Service. If you wish to close your account, please contact us."

Word salad


----------



## Milovan (Dec 11, 2014)

Sativied said:


> View attachment 3307584
> 
> View attachment 3307585
> 
> ...







.


----------



## oldtimer54 (Dec 11, 2014)

I just saw a telethon thanksgiving weekend for people less fortunate than.......well all most everyone......and they seemed to have larger than normal foreheads as much as you try to hide them or disguise their appearance with wigs or fake Santa eyebrows or fake Santa hair.........they are still quite noticeable. When ever you take off a stovepipe top hat and its full of forehead you are fucked up no matter how much Obama propaganda you spout......you can sale all the treadmills you want too but you will still be less than normal .....!


----------

